# Internet access in Brazil



## deeve007

Hey folks,

I'm about to land in Brazil for 5 or 6 months, to "try it on for size" as a place to spend longer potentially, and am trying to find out about what options I have for Internet access. I work online (website design) so need reliable internet for work purposes, and it would be great if there options that didn't rely on only an apartment with wifi already present, would certainly give me more options when looking for a place to live.

Any info from experience Brazilian expats appreciated.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## debzor

Brazil is huge with big differences from one area to another - where will you be?


----------



## deeve007

Rio most likely.


----------



## debzor

Long way away from me - I assume you have contacts there, why not ask them to help when you arrive? I am sure you will be fine in a major city like Rio...


----------



## lzzjp

deeve007 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm about to land in Brazil for 5 or 6 months, to "try it on for size" as a place to spend longer potentially, and am trying to find out about what options I have for Internet access. I work online (website design) so need reliable internet for work purposes, and it would be great if there options that didn't rely on only an apartment with wifi already present, would certainly give me more options when looking for a place to live.
> 
> Any info from experience Brazilian expats appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Hello Dave,

I have a couple of friends who work with programming and web design. I know they pay about AU$100 for 10mbps. I'm not sure, but I think they have cable( not fiber).

If you are interested in finding out some information about job and safe places for living, I can talk to them. They have their own business already.

Cheers 
LZZJP


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Well I replied to your question over on the gringos Forum, so I won't repeat all.
There are plenty of internet options. - Go with 'Claro' or 'Vivo' mobile USB plug ins.


----------



## deeve007

Yep, or tethering via mobile phone and no need for USB modem. Got info from friend there now. Not sure how the costs will work out if required for anything more than emergency use though, seems Brazil is way behind even other Latin American countries in this area.


----------



## debzor

I am in an island beach town in the NE, and pay about R$65 per month for 5Mbps, unlimited, via radio broadband.


----------



## deeve007

"Radio broadband" - what is that? Sounds like something that might cost a little to set up and/or require a contract?


----------



## debzor

deeve007 said:


> "Radio broadband" - what is that? Sounds like something that might cost a little to set up and/or require a contract?


Installation of the antenna on the roof cost about R$150, plus a 12 month contract - but that is standard here. Mostly reliable in an area where there are not huge options, but in a big city like Rio you should be fine.


----------



## deeve007

Well that's good info to know for potential longer term.


----------

